
NSA Use of Facial Recognition Stays Within Legal Boundary - eplanit
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-06-03/nsa-use-of-facial-recognition-stays-within-legal-boundary.html
======
bediger4000
The "Intelligence Community" needs to be careful throwing around concepts like
"stays within legal boundaries". Since the NSA/CIA/FBI is doing things that
would definitely upset a majority, they just might taint the idea of "legal
boundaries". Sort of like how the Nazis gave racism a bad name.

------
grej
"The U.S. National Security Agency complies with legal restrictions when it
comes to using facial-recognition technology on citizens, according to the
agency’s new director."

Oh good, the NSA director says what they're doing "complies with legal
restrictions". I feel much better now.

------
higherpurpose
Source: NSA.

